# Pre War Commuter????



## Meekstapher (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello all, I’m looking for a little more info on this guy. My understanding is, it’s from the 30’s and the make and model is Armstrong. I got from a guy in Phoenix. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 29, 2020)

Very interesting. Certainly looks to be a very early Cyclo rear derailleur.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 29, 2020)

here's a starting place for Armstrong, Birmingham - not your specific model, but possibly the make








						1930 Armstrong Gent's 'Riche' Cross-frame Roadster – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1930 Armstrong Gent's 'Riche' Cross-frame Roadster




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk
				








__





						Armstrong
					





					www.classicrendezvous.com
				








__





						Armstrong Cycles - Graces Guide
					






					www.gracesguide.co.uk
				




I can't get Velobase to link (but I can snip them) - your derailleur is Cyclo "triangle hanger earlier version", early 30s to early 40s




__





						VeloBase.com - View Brand
					





					velobase.com
				








they don't date your shifter


----------



## Meekstapher (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow thanks for all the help really appreciate it!


----------



## sam (Nov 27, 2020)

The cyclo is pre war as they changed the cut out hole to a "C" shape post war


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 27, 2020)

Did a quick look in the VC-C library
Armstrong were definitely using that chainring design in the 1930's.
The 'Cyclo' rear derailleur was an option in the very limited range 1939/40 catalogue, but on this sporty model.....








In the 1936 catalogue they were using hub gears or the 'Tri-velox' gear system with the stationary derailleur and sliding gear cluster.
Catalogues between these time periods are currently not available  unfortunately.
Of course, your 'Cyclo' could also have been a period aftermarket upgrade pre, or post WW2.
Here's a period road test from 1939.....




I think this may be from the 1938 model year though, it does feature the 'Cyclo' or 'Simplex' gear however.
All images from the V-CC library.


----------

